# Gentoo 2007.0 - amd64 - realtek HDA [Solved]

## now112

I just bought following laptop (Znote 6224W 14,1" WXGA+):

+Intel C2 DUO T7700 2,40GHz 800MHZ

+4 GB (2x2GB) DDR2 PC6400

+100GB SATA, 2,5" 7200RPM - HITACH

+SAMSUNG DVD-RW Slot-in 6xx4W/6xx5

+Intel Pro/Wireless 4965AGN

+nVidia(r) Geforce Go 8600 512MB

-Intel Wireless 4965AGN

-Realtek High Definition Audio

Everything works perfekt with Gentoo 2007.0 (amd64) but the two last are

the one I have problems with:

-I don't seem to find the wireless card ipw4965 in the portage tree ...

-And the realtek audio card is recognized as an Intel HDA ... lpsci ... and

when I run alsaconf it gives following error message:

"No suported PnP or PCI card found."

Can anybody help ?

Update 2007-10-26: How to resolve Audio problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4422194.html#4422194

----------

## didymos

 *now112 wrote:*   

> -I don't seem to find the wireless card ipw4965 in the portage tree ...

 

You'll want to use the 2.6.22 kernel and the iwlwifi driver:

net-wireless/iwlwifi

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

Currently, these are hard masked, as they are quite new and use the new wireless stack introduced in 2.6.22.  See here:

http://intellinuxwireless.org/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -And the realtek audio card is recognized as an Intel HDA ... lpsci ... and
> 
> when I run alsaconf it gives following error message:
> ...

 

OK, post the lspci output and the audio parts of the kernel config.

----------

## now112

 *didymos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You'll want to use the 2.6.22 kernel and the iwlwifi driver:
> 
> net-wireless/iwlwifi
> ...

 

Thank you very much ... it works perfectly  :Smile: 

 *didymos wrote:*   

> OK, post the lspci output and the audio parts of the kernel config.

 

```

genTauro linux # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_OSS_OBSOLETE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

```

----------

## didymos

Alright, try ALSA using this method instead of the current setup: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA.  You've actually got ALSA and the old OSS stuff built-in at the same time, which you don't want, plus this:

```

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set 

```

should be enabled as well.

----------

## now112

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Alright, try ALSA using this method instead of the current setup: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA.  You've actually got ALSA and the old OSS stuff built-in at the same time, which you don't want, plus this:
> 
> ```
> 
> # CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set 
> ...

 

Hi again when I click on the link I get to this page:

```

HOWTO Compile Kernel with ALSA.

From Gentoo Linux Wiki

Jump to: navigation, search

There is currently no text in this page, you can search for this page title in other pages or edit this page.

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## didymos

Sorry,  I put a period at the end. 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA

----------

## now112

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Sorry,  I put a period at the end. 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA

 

Hi again I compiled the kernel as described in the how to guide and it still doesn't work  :Sad: 

```

mon@genTauro ~/$ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_oss            31360  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8896  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50816  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8980  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            41568  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16832  1 snd_pcm_oss

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    11968  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     8576  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     6720  0 

ieee80211              31624  0 

ieee80211_crypt         7424  4 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

pcmcia                 35864  0 

nvidia               8108664  26 

i2c_core               23296  1 nvidia

yenta_socket           26188  1 

rsrc_nonstatic         11968  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            36260  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

iwl4965               188644  0 

snd_hda_intel         304608  1 

snd_pcm                75720  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

mac80211              118212  1 iwl4965

snd_timer              21832  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    52712  10 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8992  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10000  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Audio works in vista (dual boot) so I supouse it has to work :/

----------

## didymos

Same errors or different? Also, did you run alsamixer and unmute the necessary controls (Usually Front, PCM)?

----------

## now112

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Same errors or different? Also, did you run alsamixer and unmute the necessary controls (Usually Front, PCM)?

 

http://www.stermon.com/temp/alsamixer_audio.png

Well the only errors is that there is no sound ...   :Confused: 

----------

## now112

I followed this post because it was marked at solved, but the RealTek soundcard

is not the same and the arch isn't either:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569363-highlight-hda+realtek.html

the last 2 weeks I spent on trying to make the audio sound om my laptop, and I'm

beginning to get a little bit tired of this.

even windows vista x64 had no problem installing the realtek official drivers   :Mad: 

What I tried:

-Enable alsa in kernel (Intel HDA as module)

-Paludis -i alsa-driver (disabling alsa in kernel)

-Download from realtek ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a.tar.bz2

nothing really seems to work  :Embarassed:  anybody else maybe got a clue   :Question: 

----------

